# 2008 F350 2wd dually with Boss 8'6 plow



## bayfish (Aug 8, 2003)

Problem is ground clearance of plow bracket. Any advice for increasing clearance because it hits when approaching uneven surfaces even with the plow off!
Truck has a 6.4 PSD and landscape dump bed, single cab. I just bought the truck and had the plow installed. The way it is now, I don't think I can plow with it. 
HELP!


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Thats really odd? Throw some pics up for us....


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

There honestly is nothing you can do, a 4x2 1 ton is fairly low in the front end from the factory...

There may be some suspension lift you can put in it but I don't know what is available for a 2wd truck


----------



## bayfish (Aug 8, 2003)

exmark1;954673 said:


> There honestly is nothing you can do, a 4x2 1 ton is fairly low in the front end from the factory...
> 
> There may be some suspension lift you can put in it but I don't know what is available for a 2wd truck


I have seen the State Highway Dept. plowing with these 2wd 1 tons for years and didn't think it would be a problem, but it may be the design of the bracket also. I'll take some pics today and post them. 
I did look at the Timbrens web site and they did have some spacer kits for 2wd 1 tons that I'll check out.


----------



## bayfish (Aug 8, 2003)

Here are some pics of the new F350 and the other plow trucks.


----------



## bayfish (Aug 8, 2003)

A few more.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

bayfish;955317 said:


> Here are some pics of the new F350 and the other plow trucks.


First of all, nice trucks.....Second, how much friggin ground clearence do you need, measure it I bet you got a good 6+ "


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

real nice trucks. id say either a suspenion lift, or another style plow...ultramount maybe. what is that an rt3?


----------



## bayfish (Aug 8, 2003)

TommyMac;955336 said:


> First of all, nice trucks.....Second, how much friggin ground clearence do you need, measure it I bet you got a good 6+ "


Thanks,

No 6". It measures at 4.5" ground clearance without the plow. It scrapes going in or out of a parking lot now without the plow on it. Maybe a 2" to 3" lift is all I need.


----------



## bayfish (Aug 8, 2003)

suzuki0702;955362 said:


> real nice trucks. id say either a suspenion lift, or another style plow...ultramount maybe. what is that an rt3?


The plow closest is a Super Duty 8'6", the other is 8' Super Duty.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

bayfish;955404 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> No 6". It measures at 4.5" ground clearance without the plow. It scrapes going in or out of a parking lot now without the plow on it. Maybe a 2" to 3" lift is all I need.


I take it thats it's a Boss or Western plow set-up


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

And that is why I am not a Boss fan......


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

mycirus;955607 said:


> And that is why I am not a Boss fan......


Quiet...:laughing:...You'll be shot, I'll take a Fisher please in my unprofessional opinion


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

What spring codes do you have in the front there. You could go up a spring code or two and possibly level that out nice.

I know this is a 4X4, but this is mine with F550 7000# springs:


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

TommyMac;955616 said:


> Quiet...:laughing:...You'll be shot, I'll take a Fisher please in my unprofessional opinion


Thats what I like. I dont have one. I have a curtis cause it came with my truck. And I like mine. But if I were to go out and buy one it would be a fisher cause they seem to have the mount figured out.


----------



## bayfish (Aug 8, 2003)

TommyMac;955412 said:


> I take it thats it's a Boss or Western plow set-up


It is a Boss.


----------



## schmol (Nov 30, 2008)

For sure get the stiffest springs Ford offers and install them, should help with the sag out front. The Boss mount however is also adding to your problem, it really hangs super low compared to others.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

bayfish;955806 said:


> It is a Boss.


 Idont know what to tell ya....I always ran Fishers & loved them, never had a ground clearence problem or anything go bad in the middle of a storm that I didnt see coming....Either way you have a real nice truck & will love it, it will be a friggin tank, believe me......It's good to see other 2wd dually's out there moving snow


----------



## bayfish (Aug 8, 2003)

TommyMac;956607 said:


> Idont know what to tell ya....I always ran Fishers & loved them, never had a ground clearence problem or anything go bad in the middle of a storm that I didnt see coming....Either way you have a real nice truck & will love it, it will be a friggin tank, believe me......It's good to see other 2wd dually's out there moving snow


It'll do fine if I can get her lifted a couple inches. The part of Md. I'm in is flat as a pancake, and between the Chesepeake and the Atlantic, so we get little snow and what we get is wet, heavy, slop. If we get 8" in one event, it's a major deal. I like the snow plow ads where the truck is plowing with a huge spray of snow blowing over the cab. Doesn't happen that way here. Here, it tends to start as a mix, change to snow, and back to a mix, then freezes.

My other option is a 2005 F250 4x4 crew, not shown in the pics, but I may move the plow to that truck if the bracket will fit.


----------



## bayfish (Aug 8, 2003)

sbrennan007;955649 said:


> What spring codes do you have in the front there. You could go up a spring code or two and possibly level that out nice.
> 
> I know this is a 4X4, but this is mine with F550 7000# springs:


Nice truck. What model year is it?
Is that a dually? Can't tell from the side?


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

It is a dually you can see the marker lights to the left and right of the rear tires.
I agree sharp looking truck.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

swtiih;959699 said:


> It is a dually you can see the marker lights to the left and right of the rear tires.
> I agree sharp looking truck.


Just looking at the rims you can tell its a dually!

Also thats one reason Boss SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!! What a nasty ass mount for a plow! Looks like a Second Hitch.....:laughing:


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

Just for comparison's sake, here is the truck with the plow mounted on the ground, then lifted. Not much of a drop with it lifted. The plow is a 9' Western ProPlus.


----------



## bayfish (Aug 8, 2003)

TommyMac;956607 said:


> Idont know what to tell ya....I always ran Fishers & loved them, never had a ground clearence problem or anything go bad in the middle of a storm that I didnt see coming....Either way you have a real nice truck & will love it, it will be a friggin tank, believe me......It's good to see other 2wd dually's out there moving snow


You plow with a 2wd dually? 
If so, how does it work and post some pics.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

bayfish;963020 said:


> You plow with a 2wd dually?
> If so, how does it work and post some pics.


 Mine was a 94' F-450 with the 460big block in it, back then the "Superduties" only came in 2wd....Mine had a 9' non-dumping steel flatbed, I towed a goose neck trailer with it in the summer....It had a 9' Fisher on it & I put some old cobblestones in a box I built for ballast....I'd say around 1,500lbs & it was unstoppable....I plowed driveways,parking lots,municpal...I got this truck in April 2003 when I was 17 & sold it last year, it had over 200,000miles on it...I got it @ auction in NH from a local town....

The secret to these is momentum & you need to feel what the truck is doing, or trying to do...Sometimes you need to horse it around & sometimes finesse is the name of the game


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

The BOSS Mounts definitely hang lower than other mounts. I would say that the heavier springs may help otherwise you may have to look at other options. Chris


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

TommyMac;955336 said:


> First of all, nice trucks.....Second, how much friggin ground clearence do you need, measure it I bet you got a good 6+ "


you need 14.5" from ground to top of the upper pin hole in the front mount... 16" and its too high, 13.5 and both make for a pita mounting the plow, rather be higher than lower though.

too low and you'll smack that mount into some entrances of commercial driveways and such... seen guys do it.

I had the same issue, only not as bad last year, our 06 F350 diesel dually sat at least an inch lower than our 06 F350 long bed single rear wheel did.. I put a 2.5" front level kit on it so now it sits a good almost 1.5" higher than the stock f350 non dually.

The height difference is awesome plus it was a pita to mount that low.

Since yours is a 2wd, id try to get the mount higher "without cutting into the bumper of course", and find some f350/f450 front 4x4 springs off ebay or even a dealer $200 or less id say and swap them in or get a front level kit off ebay, not a $30 one though. Try to get at least 2-3" of lift in front of that thing, thats pretty low, looks like your height is around 12" at best on that truck.

nice trucks and plows


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

02DURAMAX;959859 said:


> Just looking at the rims you can tell its a dually!
> 
> Also thats one reason Boss SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!! What a nasty ass mount for a plow! Looks like a Second Hitch.....:laughing:


lol, i dont care what brand plow you have, it doesnt mount as fast as a Boss...

We have them on every truck, most contractors around Nj wont use anything else.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Ramairfreak98ss;966641 said:


> lol, i dont care what brand plow you have, it doesnt mount as fast as a Boss...


I will have to disagree with that.


----------



## bucket (Aug 3, 2008)

i have had a 9' boss on an 01 350 crew cab dually 2wd for the last 3 years. i have the same issue regarding ground clearance but i have gotten used to it. even my summer crew scraps the mount on curb aprons occasionally. i was going to change out the springs one of these days.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Ramairfreak98ss;966641 said:


> lol, i dont care what brand plow you have, it doesnt mount as fast as a Boss...
> 
> We have them on every truck, most contractors around Nj wont use anything else.


Is that a FACT?!?!?!?:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Doubt it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## bayfish (Aug 8, 2003)

bucket;967087 said:


> i have had a 9' boss on an 01 350 crew cab dually 2wd for the last 3 years. i have the same issue regarding ground clearance but i have gotten used to it. even my summer crew scraps the mount on curb aprons occasionally. i was going to change out the springs one of these days.


What kind of job does it do plowing for you? 
Des it have the 7.3?


----------

